

Startup JuicyCanvas: Add A Personal Touch To Paintings Before You Buy Them - rubyrescue
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/11/juicycanvas/

======
rubyrescue
One thing i love about this site is that it drives serious art collectors
crazy. It's disruptive.

